# Wish Eric Luck



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric Hustad is going into major back surgery today...please wish him luck!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Eric:

Good luck with the surgery.

Chris looks like you will be doing all of the heavy lifting this fall :wink:.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good Luck Eric.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday and I have been cranky from that and that is nothing compared to a back problem that requires surgery. Hang in there Eric, hope all works out for you.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hope all goes well - If it does - you will be glad you did it & get some relief


----------



## OneShot (Aug 1, 2003)

I dont know you since I just joined, but...I can say that my prayers are with ya buddy. I could be on that table soon, myself and I hope it goes well for you!!

Think positive...you will be up and around soon!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Bud Good luck under the knife.....Hope things heal quick!!!!
If you ask nice I might even carry your gun and gun bag into the field. I'm pretty used to it, after doing it for Christian for a fall.

Mav.....
P.S. May I use your Bigfoots, since you might not be using them?LOL!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We wont be letting Eric hold the gamstrap this fall loaded with honkers..LOL 
Good luck!!
I wonder how hot the nurse is???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just got off the phone with my old man.

He got one disk removed (not even 28 yrs old yet :-? ), and so far he's not feeling pain in his leg (which he had been for almost a year). So far so good, but I'll let you know if it changes.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good luck Eric! I am sure that everything will go well for you.


----------

